# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  1С:Предприятие 7.х - Проблемы и их решения

## IMPERIAL

*Система программ "1С:Предприятие" 7.7*


*Ссылки на официальные сайты:*

http://www.1c.ru/
http://www.1c-shop.ru/
http://www.1c-usoft.ru


Актуальных релизы Номера и примерные сроки выпуска ожидаемых релизов

*О программе в целом:*

*Скрытый текст*Система программ "1С:Предприятие" предоставляет широкие возможности ведения автоматизированного учета на предприятиях, в организациях и учреждениях, независимо от их вида деятельности и формы собственности, с различным уровнем сложности учета.

Система программ "1С:Предприятие" позволяет организовать эффективный бухгалтерский, кадровый, оперативный торговый, складской и производственный учет, а также расчет заработной платы.

В комплексную поставку входят основные компоненты системы программ "1С:Предприятие"

"Бухгалтерский учет""Оперативный учет""Расчет"

а также основные конфигурации

"Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры""Бухгалтерский учет""Торговля+Склад""Зарплата+Кадры""Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия""Финансовое планирование"

Пользователи могут применять конфигурации, входящие в новую комплексную поставку, как по отдельности, пользуясь средствами обмена данных, так и совместно, подобрав для себя подходящий вариант работы с системой. Выбор конфигурации зависит, прежде всего, от решаемых задач, от типа деятельности и структуры конкретного предприятия, уровня сложности ведения учета и других условий.

*В этой теме решаются только технические проблемы и вопорсы, связанные с этой программой. Конфигурации и релизы в этой теме. Просьба не засорять ничего тут.*

----------


## muks

Привет.Кто поможетИ? пытаюсь 1С установить.раньше получалось с помощью Sable это сделать....а сейчас что-то не работает:( может проблема в том что я ВИСТУ поставил?Хотя раньше стоял ХР и тоже раз через 10 загружалась 1С....
подскажите где последнюю Sable взять или может какой другой ХАСП кряк,который может подойтиИИИ?
заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Nep

Итак, 1С:
под эмулятором от Sable уже давно не работает 1С. как я понимаю речь идёт о версии 77
для нормально работы данного ПО необходим патч

http://rapidshare.com/files/4721277/...tch_Usp_26.rar
это для релизов до 27-го...

----------


## muks

а 27 включительно? и можно еще куда-нибудь залить...с рапидой проблемы:( или на мыло кинуть? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!!!
madmuks@gmail.com

----------


## Kharon

Под Windows Vista Sable не работает. Нужен другой взломщик. Кроме того, для последних сборок Windows XP, а также для Vista необходима правка кодовых страниц, иначе 1С не заработает ни в какую...

----------

Стпс (07.10.2013)

----------


## DEL

стоит 1С упрощенка (не сетевая)
используется для обслуживания одной фирмы
сейчас появилась вторая..как создать (подключить) дополнительную (новую) базу на ту же оболочкуИ?
я знаю что можно сделать так что бы при загрузке программа спрашивала какую базу подгружать
ПОМОГИТЕ РЕШИТЬ ЗАДАЧУ

----------


## Nep

просто установи базу и всё, а в платформе при запуске выбери "Добавить" и укажи путь в новой базе...
не забудь, что первый запуск должен быть произведен в монопольном режие, для того, чтобы создались индексы

----------


## dimind

народ, выгрузку ЕСН починили?

----------


## Triinu

> народ, выгрузку ЕСН починили?


А ты  не  в  курсе  где  тут обновления  взять  можно, я что-то  весь  форум  облазил не  могу  найти ! :confused:

----------


## P_III

существует ли способ просмотреть файлы созданные 1С,не морочась с установкой программы.Если нет-подскажите пожалуйста,где найти рабочую версию программы и есть ли инструкции по ее правильной установке.

----------


## SJ24

> Помогите "чайнику".Можно ли перенести базу из 1с бухгалтерии 483 релиза в 511,и если да. то как? :confused:


а для чего?

----------


## cima

> а для чего?


1с не обновлялась с 483 релиза ни разу, я просто не знаю, можно ее обновить сразу на 511( было бы проще) или надо ставить все обновления последовательно(это долго).Вот!

_Добавлено через 21 час 24 минуты 29 секунд_
Всем спасибо! Все получилось,здорово!

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С Предприятие 8.1 x86 RUS (инсталлятор)
http://depositfiles.com/files/vp6pr5a6y

----------


## FrickA

*Доброго времени суток!* коллеги ни кто не сталивался с проблемой *Windows 7 + 1С Предприятие 7.7. (сетевая версия)* через некоторое время работы виснит 1С и подвешивает всю систему, помогает только кнопка Reset! Причем удаленно базы запускаются с компьютера с Windows 7 и работают!  Остальные станции с Windows XP!

----------


## cima

Помогите, у меня опять проблема. Видимо при обновлении 1С бухгалтерии сделала что-то не так: при открытии программы выскакивает ошибка:
Error#:-210
Unrecognized field name SP 55408.
Нарушение структур данных таблицы SC 11423.
Может, можно как-то исправить. помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## pevek

> Помогите, у меня опять проблема. Видимо при обновлении 1С бухгалтерии сделала что-то не так: при открытии программы выскакивает ошибка:
> Error#:-210
> Unrecognized field name SP 55408.
> Нарушение структур данных таблицы SC 11423.


Вы архив базы данных перед обновлением делали?
Попробуйте тестирование и исправление!

----------


## cima

В том-то и дело, что я забыла сделать архивную копию.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 9 секунд_
Вот что дало тестирование.
Таблица - DH14829. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 15 - SP54184
Таблица - DH11188. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 17 - SP54132
Таблица - DH13108. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 29 - SP55949
Таблица - DH13136. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 44 - SP55952
Таблица - DH13865. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 38 - SP55413
Таблица - DH294. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 17 - SP54188
Таблица - DH11012. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 26 - SP54165
Таблица - DH12255. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 26 - SP54138
Проверка физической целостности таблиц ИБ.  Неисправимая ошибка.

----------


## pevek

> В том-то и дело, что я забыла сделать архивную копию.


Поправил! отправил на мыло!

----------


## cima

Спасибо огромное, получила исправленный архив, восстановила, все работает!:dance:

----------


## pevek

*Для тех кто забывает сохранять базы данных 1С Предприятия !!!*
Хранитель

----------


## vvsssvv

Хранитель с Автоматический поиск новых и отслеживание перемещенных баз
Хранитель 5.0.4

----------


## mhome

> всем привет! Такая проблема в 1с 7.7 постоянно отваливаеться путь выгрузки документов для клиент банка,помогите пожалуйста не че не могу сделать:( директор уже задолбал:mad:
> 
> _Добавлено через 35 минут 7 секунд_
> Привет все! у меня токая проблема ,постоянно отваливаеться путь в 1с 7.7 к файлу выгрузки клиент банка! сам файл лежит на серваке, когда подкл. именно ты папку где он лежит то пишет католог не найден(( путь не длиныый в да нный момент он такой\\серв\папка\папка\сам файл.помогите пожалуйсто что можно сдеать?


Была такая трабла после переустановки сервака. Скорей всего менялся сетевой путь к папке. Встречный вопрос, папку с диска на диск не перебрасывал, общий доступ открыт на диск или только на папку? На всякий случай попробуй зайди локально на сервак и отмени общий доступ к папке, затем "Применить"-"Ок", а затем снова разреши общий доступ. Мне помогло.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 40 секунд_



> вопрос по 1с(версия 8): нужно на предприятии переставить винду,но столкнулся с реальной проблемой,ведь она в себе хранит все данные,как их сохранить и потом обратно вернуть на место. В общем где 1с в себе сохраняет данные?!


При запуске посмотри путь, где находится база и скопируй в любое место. Потом после (надеюсь удачной) переустановки сервера и установки 1с добавишь базу через пункт "Добавить"->"Добавление в список существующей информационной базы"

----------


## Nimfa2522

Добрый день! подскажите как разблокировать торговлю и склад?

----------


## sylja

Del:
Ну насколько я поняла, то в оболочке просто надо добавить еще одну компанию.
Нужно сделать копию базы, далее при запуске в окне "добавить", в открывшемся диалоговом окне дать ей название и прописать путь к ней...
Ну если я только правильно поняля....

А МНЕ!!! ХЕЛП!!! Очень нужна конфигурация: 1С предприятие. Бухгалтерия версия 4.5 для Windows7. Хотя бы с обновлениями за 2009 год. Все что находила просто не ставится на комп...:confused:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 12 секунд_
О забыла! У меня версия не запаролена...Ищу НЕ лицензию, и бесплатную.
Буду признательна за помощь:yes::yes::yes:

----------


## Olegapx

Обновился с 496 на 512 бух.7, после чего в разделе Справочники->Сотрудники, при выборе у сотрудника вкладки Налоги и отчисления и добавлении вида вычета, данных видов нет, список выскакивает и вместо видо только скобки - (). Подскажите, кто знает в чем проблема. Спасибо!

----------


## SkrebAE

После загрузки релиза 961 стало выскакивать сообщение с требованием подтвердить легальность обновления. Отмечаю, что легально, но при следующем входе опять то же самое. Сейчас обновился на 962 релиз. Без изменений. Что делать?

----------


## mastodont1

Товарищи, инересует отзывы по конфам "1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе" и "1С-Рарус: Общепит". Кто пользуется отпишитесь, насколько удобны и функциональны. 
Например интересует воспрос можно получать информацию по кассовым чекам. Количество проданых блюд в каждом чеке, сумма и т.д.

----------


## groozzz

Доброго времени суток. Сам я человек от тонкостей 1С далекий, но как видно придется научиться. Обновил релиз "Бухгалтерский учет 4.5", скачал регламентированные формы отчетности за 2й квартал 2010, качал Бюджетная отчетность кажется(с этого форума). При формировании отчетов по нажатию "Заполнить" выдает нечто вроде "Значение не представляет агрегатный объект{Размер списка}", при этом для каждой формы (в ПФ РФ или в другие фонды) ссылается на другой файл формы из каталога форм отчетности(думаю это нормально, ведь формы из разных файлов читаются).
В чем  может быть моя ошибка? Скачал не те формы отчетности? Ошибка в данных(утеря информации при скачивании) или еще что-то?

Раньше несколько раз обновлял 1С, ни разу подобной ошибки не было..

Заранее благодарю, прошу сильно не пинать, если что не так объяснил.

----------


## And56

http://depositfiles.com/files/7ncgf85dt
Попробуй вот эту отчетность
если ошибка будет повторятся то опиши поподробней

----------


## Yuriks

Добрый всем день. Столкнулся с проблемой, после смены дефолтного пользователя в ОС Windows XP 1С Предприятие стало выдавать ошибку, "НЕ ОБНАРУЖЕН КЛЮЧ ЗАЩИТЫ ПРОГРАММЫ!!!", стоит 1С Предприятие 7.7 и Sable. С уважением Yuriks.

----------


## shaluniya

> Добрый всем день. Столкнулся с проблемой, после смены дефолтного пользователя в ОС Windows XP 1С Предприятие стало выдавать ошибку, "НЕ ОБНАРУЖЕН КЛЮЧ ЗАЩИТЫ ПРОГРАММЫ!!!", стоит 1С Предприятие 7.7 и Sable.


У меня было такое.
Для начала надо выдать права администратора. Потом переустановить Sable тобишь сам ключик и все. Если что-то непонятно пишите мне на почту e.antipova2106@mail.ru.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 30 секунд_
Разыскиваю 1С-Расус Общепит либо кафе бар для 7.7 можно не лицензированную, но с ключиком желательно для Казахстана. Буду признательна всем кто откликнится!:)

----------


## Swensson

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста, возникла следующая проблема. Была 1С 7.7 Базовая версия (лицензия). Какой то программист пытался установить релиз 519, что-то там у него не вышло, в итоге обнаружил следующее: родная 1с не запускается, пишет "не обнаружен ключ защиты программы", вместо родной стоит 1Сportable, причем сетевая и с компонентами "Бухгалтерский учет", "Оперативный учет", "Расчет".
Что делал я: сохранил базы в конфигураторе, снес родную 1С и эту portable. Установил заново родную 1С (лицензионную), типовую конфигурацию. Дальше пытаюсь подключить базы. Тут возникли проблемы - старые базы до 2002 года подключились как надо, а вот с 2002 (где стоят релизы, в том числе последний 519) при подключении пишет "не обнаружен ключ защиты программы". Что делать?

----------


## shibaldan

установил терминальный сервер 2003 r2. теперь хочу поставить 1с 7.7 для работы в терминале. подскажите какие файлы и платформы для этого нужны и какая последовательность. если есть на форуме инструкция покажите пожалуйста:confused:

_Добавлено через 10 часов 28 минут 10 секунд_
:confused:после обновления ПУБ с 314 на релиз 319 в товарной накладной ТОРГ12 исчезли подписи фамилии и номер доверенности. как это исправить?

----------


## fryyktt

товарищи подскажите пожалуйста эмулятор для 1с поддерживающий многопроцессорные системы. а еще лучше ссылочку. заранее благодарен

----------


## liros

Надо, чтобы под 7-кой работали и 7.7 и 8-ка. 8-ку запустил с эмулятором. Как параллельно запустить 7.7 Можно и на мыло liros1@mail.ru

----------


## user1212

> Надо, чтобы под 7-кой работали и 7.7 и 8-ка. 8-ку запустил с эмулятором. Как параллельно запустить 7.7 Можно и на мыло liros1@mail.ru


1CSetup27.exe

----------


## Алексей 163

все давно уже пользуются последними обновленными версиями   8.2      http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------


## alexey1x

Скачать бесплатно Диск 1С ИТС ПРОФ (Апрель 2012) сопровождение 1С

Апрельский выпуск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ - это универсальное решение для поддержания работоспособности программ 1C, источник эксклюзивных консультационных материалов по вопросам бухгалтерского учета, налогового и трудового права, уникальных материалов по работе с программами «1С:Предприятие». Он содержит все информационно-методические и сервисные ресурсы, предоставляемые фирмой "1С" и партнерами. Диск предназначен для руководителей, юристов, кадровиков, экономистов, бухгалтеров, бухгалтеров-расчетчиков и ИТ - специалистов коммерческих организаций. 

Информация о Софте 
 Название: 1С:ИТС ПРОФ 
 Категория: Экономический софт, бухгалтерский софт 
 Разработчик: www.1c.ru 
 Год выпуска: Апрель 2012 
 Размер файла: 6,75 GB 

Системные требования: Любой ПК с ПО Alcohol 120%/52% (тестировано на версии 2.0.1.2033+) или DAEMON Tools (тестировано на версии 4.45.2.0287+) 

О файле: 
 Версия: ITS1204PROF 
 Активация|рег код: Не требуется 
 Язык Интерфейса: Русский 
 Формат файла: MDF/MDS 
 Платформа/ОС: Windows All (32/64-bit) 

ВАЖНО!!! - В случае удаления каких-либо ссылок - смотрите в папку Universal Backup Folder. 
 - Во всех папках, названия файлов(архивов) = соответствуют версиям (ИД) дисков !


Скачать Диск 1С ИТС:ПРОФ (Апрель 2012) сопровождение 1С: 

Shareflare 

Letitbit

----------


## evgeniarabkova

подажите как добавить дополнительную возможость перенумерации номенклатуры

----------


## Strnick

Люди помогите, как в 1с добавить список BAN в строке "лиц.счета /ban" чтобы когда нажимаешь на троеточие можно было выбрать бан?

----------


## nemcevaa

Народ где найти 1с 1c 7.70.558 или выше, но только семерку! Перерыл весь интернет.

----------


## user1212

Набираем в гугле Диск 1С:ИТС.NFR Ноябрь 2013 (Партнерский + дополнение)

----------


## sosic

ищу 1Cv77_026_patch_Usp_26.rar



sosic@india.com

----------


## user1212

Ссылка на patch

----------


## pearlofrup

Есть универсальный инсталятор 1С, но для установки на Linux требуются стандартные дискеты. Подскажите где их взять?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть универсальный инсталятор 1С, но для установки на Linux требуются стандартные дискеты. Подскажите где их взять?


Где-то здесь: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%A1/page106

----------


## Натальяввв

Стоит 1С Мисофт-припопытке выгрузить платежки в клиент банк-выдает ошибку:

СтрНДС=РазделительСтрок+"С? ?авка НДС "+глПредставлениеСтавки(  т? ?вкаНДС)+". Сумма НДС "+СокрЛ(Формат(НДС,"Ч15.2-"))+" "+валюта.Наименование+".";
{Глобальный модуль(2464)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Наименование).В чем проблема?

----------


## Tanya-m2019

Добрый день!
Помогите, у меня проблема. По ошибки удалила папку с базой. Потом папку восстановила из корзины. В дальнейшем при открытии программы выскакивает ошибка:
Error#:-210
Unrecognized field name SP 33739.
Нарушение структур данных таблицы SC 135.
Может, можно как-то исправить. помогите, пожалуйста.
Пробовала сделать тестирование и исправление ИБ.
Вот результат:Вот что дало тестирование.
Таблица - SC135. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 13 - SP33739
Таблица - SC216. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - SC24895. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - SC31752. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH25158. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH30443. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DH30465. Не сходится количество полей
Проверка физической целостности таблиц ИБ. Неисправимая ошибка.
Архив базы есть, но старый.

----------


## Галка

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, у меня проблема. По ошибки удалила папку с базой. Потом папку восстановила из корзины. В дальнейшем при открытии программы выскакивает ошибка:
> Error#:-210
> Unrecognized field name SP 33739.
> Нарушение структур данных таблицы SC 135.
> Может, можно как-то исправить. помогите, пожалуйста.
> Пробовала сделать тестирование и исправление ИБ.
> Вот результат:Вот что дало тестирование.
> Таблица - SC135. Не сошлось наименование поля номер 13 - SP33739
> ...


Запомни путь, потом удали из окошка запуска и снова добавь пропиши путь.

----------


## user1212

Для 7.7 способ от "Галка", боюсь, не подойдет. Тут все интересней. Вероятно "обновление" было проведено простым копированием нового MD в каталог базы.
*Перед дальнейшими действиями обязательно сделайте АРХИВ ПАПКИ с базой. Не через конфигуратор, а архив всей папки со всем содержимым!!!Обязательно!!!*
Удаляем из папки базы все файлы CDX (файлы индексации БД). Пробуем запустить монопольно
Если не запускается (что скорее всего) далее можно попробовать взять файлы 1cv7.md и 1cv7.dd из папки NEWSTRU, которая находиться в папке с базой данных - там обычно лежит корректная версия этих файлов с которых в последний раз обновлялась база. Копируете их в папку с базой (пример: из папки "c:\База1с\NEWSTRU" в "c:\База1с"

----------


## Апутита

Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
Что можно сделать?
Спасибо

----------


## Апутита

Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
Что можно сделать?
Спасибо

----------


## Татьяна11111

> Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
> Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
> Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
> Что можно сделать?
> Спасибо


Попробуйте загружать файлы не через "Загрузка вх эсчф из mxl", а напрямую: "Загрузка ЭСЧФ" (самая первая кнопка снизу).
При этом отпадает необходимость предварительной их загрузки и распаковки с сайта vat.gov.by

----------

